# Water Bottle and Stand



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy about drowns herself everytime she gets a drink of water, so I thought I would try her on a 
water bottle. My last stand broke, made from pvc pipe and a piece of cutting board plastic as the base.
I lost the link to that company and wasn't happy with how it kept falling apart.

I went surfing tonite and found this one and ordered it. It's from the Peke a Tzu Rescue store. It not only looks well made but color coordinated
..haha. Style is everything. Anyway, it has a 32 ounce bottle which cannot come loose from the stand
since it's IN the stand itself. You can also move it anywhere you want it. Another plus. What do you all think?Pet Water Bottle Stands They also have another style that hooks onto door knobs kitchen cabinet handles, etc. It's smaller.

[attachment=5823:attachment]
I like water bottles as wet faces can breed bacteria and help create eye stain.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

This is a good idea.. Princess drinks from a water bottle right now, but it hooks on the side of her play pen.. this would be great just to have! I wouldn't have to depend on it hanging somewhere! AND they have PINK!.. thanks!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

If your crafty at all you could make one, it looks like it is just pvc pipe with two end caps a hole cut in the middle and a base. Custom paint yourself. Mabye even have pictures of your baby copied onto fabric, buy some ribbion and you have a custom water bottle holder. Mabye I could try (Hmmmm) They make spray paint that is just for plastic.

Amber


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> If your crafty at all you could make one, it looks like it is just pvc pipe with two end caps a hole cut in the middle and a base. Custom paint yourself. Mabye even have pictures of your baby copied onto fabric, buy some ribbion and you have a custom water bottle holder. Mabye I could try (Hmmmm) They make spray paint that is just for plastic.
> 
> Amber[/B]


I thought about that, Amber, but I can't figure out how that bottle rests in that tube. Also, mine would surely fall apart after a week. LOL I am going to paint my dogs on the one I ordered. That is..after I get moved, unpacked, etc...oh, wait..I still have to PACK.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

That's pretty nifty, but how do you get them to drink from it?? I don't know if Katie would take to it too well.. She is afraid of everything, so it might scare her.... LOL!!! 
Jess


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> That's pretty nifty, but how do you get them to drink from it?? I don't know if Katie would take to it too well.. She is afraid of everything, so it might scare her.... LOL!!!
> Jess[/B]


Jess, believe it or not, they get the hang of it very quickly. You just tap the nozzle so it's wet and show them, then put their mouth to it so it gets wet. They will automatically lick. If you live in a multiple dog home, once one gets it, they all follow suit. I also put it where I had the water bowl so they know where it is to start. Then I can move it if I want in a few days.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> If your crafty at all you could make one, it looks like it is just pvc pipe with two end caps a hole cut in the middle and a base. Custom paint yourself. Mabye even have pictures of your baby copied onto fabric, buy some ribbion and you have a custom water bottle holder. Mabye I could try (Hmmmm) They make spray paint that is just for plastic.
> 
> Amber[/B]



Making your own is a great idea. 47$ seemed kinda steep to me....for what it was made of anyway.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I used to use a water bottle for Lexi but stopped for some reason. If someone gets one please let us know how easy it is to fill and to clean.

I just did a search and found this one too:
BottleBabies


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bottle Babies is the one I had that kept falling apart and even the bottle kept falling off and scaring my babies. I even had to send for another part as the latch broke. I don't like these and don't reccomend them. 

I agree that $47 is a lot but if it works and it seems to be very stable then it's worth it!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I got the "water feeder" (https://df14.dot5hosting.com/~pishp...id=44&osCsid=2e4225c7f71bd0842777f5e8de4e7163). 

It is from the folks that brought you the Pish Pad. The description reads:

"_This environmentally friendly product attaches to a water or soda bottle. Bottles from Dasani Water and Pepsi fit best. Remember to remove the plastic ring around the bottle neck to ensure a proper fit. The size of the stainless steel ball ensures that a sufficient amount of water will be consumed without any excess effort on your Pet’s behalf. It is constructed of a very sturdy plastic, making it super easy to clean. It features a snap-on and snap-off device with 2 different height settings. We’ve used this product for some time now. It surpasses every water bottle available on the market. After years of having water bottles continually drip and spill, we found this one to be the absolute best._" 

It's a pretty nifty device. I mount it on the divider which came with the wire crate. I just put the divider in a V-position and stand it up that way. I just can't get Shayna to drink more than one sip out of it (although she uses the other water bottle mounted on her crate), probably because I used a cherry-flavored ginger ale bottle (don't ask) with the "water feeder". She probably tastes (and doesn't like) the ginger ale residue. I'm going to try using the Dasani water bottle as the description suggests.

[attachment=5819:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I agree that is a nice one, but I don't have anything to mount it to. I don't use crates or pens (just a playpen) and I really want to keep the water in the kitchen. 



I'll let you all know how this one works when I get it. I'll also let you know if it would be as easy as it

seems to make it.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I just got back from Lowe's and I think I have everything I need to attempt to make a water bottle holder. My husband and I are going to work on it tomorrow so wish us luck.

Amber


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, Amber. Take pics and explain very clearly ..I don't want to get it wrong. lol 
I hope it works!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Amber, defintely post pics. If you have success, I intend to add one to hubby's honey-do list.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Amber, are you making it big enough for a 32 ounce bottle? What is the body made of?


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is my version of the water bottle stand. I think it turned out really well. I still need to paint it but wanted to post a picture for everyone to see.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, need directions on how to make it please? LOL









How much did it cost to make it? I can probably have my dad make me one.


----------

